# How would I make a dress super long in photoshop?



## bleeblu (Jun 26, 2012)

I have this idea of having a girl standing up with a dress but I want the dress to be long. Hopefully expand past the horizon but how can I just make it very long?


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

will she be wearing the dress and you just want it longer?  or are you wanting to "draw" a dress on her, or do you have a dress you want to "chop" on to her?  so many things and you're not quite specific enough in you question.  lol


----------



## bleeblu (Jun 26, 2012)

Wearing a dress. Whatever it takes to make it longer.


----------



## Ernicus (Jun 26, 2012)

Short answer is you will either have to clone/heal it to the length you want, or add on to it by "drawing".

There are many tutorials on youtube about doing such things, I'd suggest watching a few. 

I'm sure there are more ways, but one of those two are most likely the method I would use.


----------

